# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Modular Advanced Armed Robotic System (MAARS), QinetiQ Group, Hampshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - QinetiQ Group

Home page - qinetiq-na.com/products/unmanned-systems/maars

Modular Advanced Armed Robotic System on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

MAARS Robot Demonstration during RIMPAC 2010

Uploaded on Jul 7, 2010




> Marine Corps Warfighting Lab provides a demonstration of the Modular Advanced Armed Robotic System (MAARS) at Hawaii's Bellows Air Force Station during RIMPAC 2010. The MAARS is a tele-operated M240G machine gun system with a man in the loop system. It has a multiple mission payload capability providing remote targeting and weapons engagement, and advanced intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance for greater situational awareness.

----------


## Airicist

MAARS Modular Advanced Armed Robotic System

Published on Nov 21, 2013

----------

